# RED HIVES from Flea Saliva



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anybody know if it is possible for dogs to have an allergy to Flea Saliva?

If so, would they break out in really big bag red hives?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been lucky and we have never had fleas. But if left unattended it will cause irritation. Didn't Riley have a reaction to the food recently? Maybe you should get him an allergy test and see what he is allergic too.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, dogs can be allergic to a flea bite! Even one bite on some dogs can cause a severe reaction (hives and redness)!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My neighbors Old English Sheep dog was allergic to the flea salvia, and that's what he did ! He had big red welts on his body.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

He had been eating the food from that bag for 2 1/2 weeks... his stools remained soft until I gave him some pumpkin and then those Hives came. I would think that if it were from that bag of food, it would have started earlier than 2 1/2 weeks... but I have no idea. [Because of other issues with other bags of the same brand of food in my area, I was told to stop feeding that particular bag.] I ordered 2 other bags from chewy.com but after conversing with the company decided to no longer feed the food period and to make a switch completely. He has been eating Orijen Six-Fish for a week now and is doing much much better.

What kind of vet would I go to for allergy testing? Would a regular vet do that? They never suggested doing any.

P.S. Chewy.com was GREAT!! Their website says they will pay for the shipping for any bags returned to them. I called them to return the two bags I had ordered. I told them I decided to No Longer feed him that food and was trying something else. They said they would Fully Refund my money and asked that I just donate the two bags to my local shelter. I asked them if they were sure because i was more than happy to send it back and I would even have paid to send the bags back.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> My neighbors Old English Sheep dog was allergic to the flea salvia, and that's what he did ! He had big red welts on his body.


Thanks! I know one thing is for sure.... he won't go untreated again!! 

The lady at doggystyle pet boutique said the Fleas are really bad in the city, this year. Crazy!! :blink:


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

cynthia's said:


> Yes, dogs can be allergic to a flea bite! Even one bite on some dogs can cause a severe reaction (hives and redness)!


I am really wondering if that is what it was... ?!

Not sure though... He ended up at the Emergency Vet last Thursday and he had his regular annual check-up this past Saturday. 

I would think that one of them would have seen a sign of fleas...?!?!?! Maybe Not, I have No Idea!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just a thought but when Tessa had a reaction to chicken she had digestive problems along with hives and itching.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Just a thought but when Tessa had a reaction to chicken she had digestive problems along with hives and itching.


Thanks!

I think I may give his vets office a call tomorrow to find out what is involved with allergy testing...
They gave me some Prednisone pills that I can give him, if it happens again in the future.


----------



## sunngurrl (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you have a pic of the hives? I have been going through the same thing with Molly. I am at loss if it is a food allergy or flea allergy or what could be causing it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

*Red hives*

Here are three pics. on three different days of Riley's Hives!!

He has had this a couple of times before and I have always been able to knock it out with just Benadryl.... the vet said he could get 1/2 a Benadryl every 8-hours.


The far left is the first day..... the middle is a couple of days later and the third is the next day... it kept getting worse. =( which is why we ended up at the ER Vet.

The Emergency Vet and his Regular Vet didn't seem to know what exactly they were from... said it could be anything.... from something they sprayed on the streets here in the city.... to something he inhaled on one of his walks... or walked over.....

but as I said before, I found 2 Huge Fleas on him... so perhaps I am now thinking Flea Saliva?!?! I am finding out they can have bad reactions if they are allergic to it. I am going to call his vet's office tomorrow to see what his vet has to say...

HOPE THIS HELPS!!


----------



## sunngurrl (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine look almost the same. Did you figure out what was causing it? I think mine was a reaction to having a flea. I have never seen a flea on her but the vet showed me tiny flea debris that was on the base of tail. I gave her a flea preventive and the hives have gone away. One little flea I guess can cause all the hives. I am going to make sure to keep up on the flea preventative, I think I lapsed on it thinking she never gets fleas and our lawn is sprayed. Lesson learned...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

sunngurrl said:


> Mine look almost the same. Did you figure out what was causing it? I think mine was a reaction to having a flea. I have never seen a flea on her but the vet showed me tiny flea debris that was on the base of tail. I gave her a flea preventive and the hives have gone away. One little flea I guess can cause all the hives. I am going to make sure to keep up on the flea preventative, I think I lapsed on it thinking she never gets fleas and our lawn is sprayed. Lesson learned...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ohhh My Goodness! I totally forgot how RED he was!! :mellow:

No. Never figured it out. He is "Still" a little red... Not That Red... but definitely still... and we leave for Florida on Sat., for 5-days. He's coming with... so I started him on prednisone, last night. Will give it to him through Wed. and hope that will clear him up.


Are You Serious That One Flea Could Do It?!?!?! 
That could have been it!!!!


----------

